# Police: Ashland man hides in the bathroom after break-in



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police: Ashland man hides in the bathroom after break-in *

Posted 10 hour(s) ago 
An Ashland man found out someone had broken 
into his house Friday when he could not open 
the door to the bathroom, because the intruder 
was on the other side holding it closed, police said.


----------

